# Employment prospects in Australia.



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My friends in USA says finding a job in US has become close to impossible task after recession.I would like to know the employment prospects in Australia compared to US.

Can anybody suggest me how it vl b if i decide to move 2 Australia( I already got PR) though i am doing a great job in Dubai.I will have to hunt job after reaching Australia.Working currently as Healthcare IT consultant.

Any comment on the job market in Australia vl b very helpful.

Thanks

Ray.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

I agree with your friend. US market is definitely hard in the current economy especially if you don't have greencard or citizenship.

I am currently in US. I applied for jobs through seek and got a job offer. looks like there are jobs out there for IT (I am a programmer) and as you already have PR, it would help as well. IT market looks good to me in Aus (offcourse people living there will be able to give a more realistic picture to u) You should be able to find a decent offer depending on your skills and experience.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

If you are smart you will get a job anywhere....... And if you need work you generally find it.
(OZ market is fine but if you're from abroad you need to be good to land a job before an Australian)


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Halo said:


> If you are smart you will get a job anywhere....... And if you need work you generally find it.
> (OZ market is fine but if you're from abroad you need to be good to land a job before an Australian)


Absolute bollocks, Many people are well qualified and still haven't found work since the downturn.

There is a shortage in certain areas in Australia other than that it's no different than the UK or US. Many working class Brits work these jobs and the demand simple exists because Australians aren't willing to do these jobs.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Weebie said:


> Absolute bollocks, Many people are well qualified and still haven't found work since the downturn.
> 
> There is a shortage in certain areas in Australia other than that it's no different than the UK or US. Many working class Brits work these jobs and the demand simple exists because Australians aren't willing to do these jobs.


IYHO............... I live here and know. (A qualified lizard backside specialist may be all the rage but perhaps its not suited....)


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

Another negative post by weebie! I live in US I know the IT market here and the responses I got from Aus were far better than US. and I am talking about well qualified/paying jobs which Australian will like to do as well.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a difference between negative and truth. I think I know a fair bit about both markets myself.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

ricks1088 said:


> Another negative post by weebie! I live in US I know the IT market here and the responses I got from Aus were far better than US. and I am talking about well qualified/paying jobs which Australian will like to do as well.


plenty of Aussies heading to America on E-3's getting IT work easily. I suspect the market in Australia is tougher.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Weebie said:


> plenty of Aussies heading to America on E-3's getting IT work easily. I suspect the market in Australia is tougher.


Perhaps for non-Australians............

PS I suppose the unemployment rate of the USA is wrong then.....? 
PPS Love the USA, been to 25 of the States.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

truth should be unbiased. US govt has set strict rules in the recession for E3, L1, H1bs etc work visas that the local employment should not be compromised. It is really hard for non-US to get jobs here be it IT or any other field. 

PS. I also love US. Have been living here over 6 years!


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for all ur comments.I am still trying to figure out how job market is in Australia, esp in Sydney where i am planning 2 move.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

rayh said:


> Thanks for all ur comments.I am still trying to figure out how job market is in Australia, esp in Sydney where i am planning 2 move.


I will reiterate...... If you are competent --> You will get a job. (the markey is fine i.e. normal..... )


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Halo said:


> I will reiterate...... If you are competent --> You will get a job. (the markey is fine i.e. normal..... )


That's ridiculous!!!

What do you do for a living Halo?


Certain sectors in Australia are just as bad as the US or UK no doubt. If your willing to work on a construction site or essentially do the working class jobs that the brit migrants do you'll find work. Other professional sectors are far more competitive.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

rayh said:


> Thanks for all ur comments.I am still trying to figure out how job market is in Australia, esp in Sydney where i am planning 2 move.


What Kinda job u looking for? What sector? Skills?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> What Kinda job u looking for? What sector? Skills?


Well, since you are providing free consultancy here  I might as well line up for a reading. Let us say somebody holding a PR visa with a 10 years experience is looking for analyst programmer/quantitative analyst/business analyst jobs. What are the chances???????? The Australian experience consists of working in a team environment for 1.5 months at a major Australian multi-national while on a temporary business visit. And what are the prospects of finding employer nomination for a 121/457 visa????


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't say about 457 as all the jobs posted on internet specifically ask for work authorization. What I heard from my friends and recruiters is that the IT market is stable. If you have 10 years of experience in java/portals/sap/.net/sharepoint etc fields which are in high demand and PR already in hand along with good communication skills with strong work ethics, I dont see y u will have trouble finding a job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> I can't say about 457 as all the jobs posted on internet specifically ask for work authorization. What I heard from my friends and recruiters is that the IT market is stable. If you have 10 years of experience in java/portals/sap/.net/sharepoint etc fields which are in high demand and PR already in hand along with good communication skills with strong work ethics, I dont see y u will have trouble finding a job.


The thing is that I am a core C++ and SQL developer. I have passed the MCP certification for the core .NET exam, but I don't have practical experience. Would certifications in .NET + Java and a 10 years experience in C++ and SQL be enough to land me a job? Because otherwise I would be in a chicken and egg problem - I won't get experience if I don't get a job, and I won't get a job if I don't get the experience  Comments???


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

ausimmi said:


> The thing is that I am a core C++ and SQL developer. I have passed the MCP certification for the core .NET exam, but I don't have practical experience. Would certifications in .NET + Java and a 10 years experience in C++ and SQL be enough to land me a job? Because otherwise I would be in a chicken and egg problem - I won't get experience if I don't get a job, and I won't get a job if I don't get the experience  Comments???


I think that you're worrying too much.  You will never really know unless you actually try and send out as many applications as you possibly can and interview for work. Even if some people were to have negative experiences, you will never really know what the exact reason of their rejection is as no one's experience here is exactly the same as the other. 

I have many years working for big name firms, and I've never seen people get work solely because of their educational requirements. But I've certainly seen the opposite - I've seen people be promoted into positions of Director and such -without having the experience, because they get along and have the "soft people" charismatic skills that everyone seems to like. It's like something "clicks" with the employer and the applicant.

My very first job ever right after high school was working at wall street for a huge financial firm - who would have ever thought??  I didn't even have a college degree. Not to say that I have great people skills, but just to prove that sometimes not even your education will guarantee work, and at the same time, it may not be all there is to finding a job.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I think that you're worrying too much.  You will never really know unless you actually try and send out as many applications as you possibly can and interview for work. Even if some people were to have negative experiences, you will never really know what the exact reason of their rejection is as no one's experience here is exactly the same as the other.
> 
> I have many years working for big name firms, and I've never seen people get work solely because of their educational requirements. But I've certainly seen the opposite - I've seen people be promoted into positions of Director and such -without having the experience, because they get along and have the "soft people" charismatic skills that everyone seems to like. It's like something "clicks" with the employer and the applicant.
> 
> My very first job ever right after high school was working at wall street for a huge financial firm - who would have ever thought??  I didn't even have a college degree. Not to say that I have great people skills, but just to prove that sometimes not even your education will guarantee work, and at the same time, it may not be all there is to finding a job.


Thanks stormgal for the kind words of advice. I am not giving up hope without trying


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> The thing is that I am a core C++ and SQL developer. I have passed the MCP certification for the core .NET exam, but I don't have practical experience. Would certifications in .NET + Java and a 10 years experience in C++ and SQL be enough to land me a job? Because otherwise I would be in a chicken and egg problem - I won't get experience if I don't get a job, and I won't get a job if I don't get the experience  Comments???


If you have 10 years experience in C++ then you have no worries I would say... if someone doesn't give you a job in Java/.Net even though have qualifications then they probably don't know what they are talking about, you'd obviously have to pitch the level you go in at though... I think you should find a job somewhere that they require C++ and Java/.Net, and I would imagine there are still a lot of jobs where C++ required... there is in the UK


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> What Kinda job u looking for? What sector? Skills?


Looking for a job in IT sector ,Healthcare Implementation/Support to be very specific.I have over 8yrs of exp. in this field.


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

rayh said:


> Looking for a job in IT sector ,Healthcare Implementation/Support to be very specific.I have over 8yrs of exp. in this field.


IT should be fine there are certain technologies which are hot like sharepoint J2EE portal etc but pretty much all the fields should have something. My opinion is based on my research with my friends and some recruiters of IT industry. Offcourse you have to competent to get any job 

AusiImmi C++ is a strong technology. I don't think there s much to worry. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback JimJams and ricks1088!!! It really makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi ray

i have friends in Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra, Brisbane, Perth. (Hope weebie is reading this). None of them had any problem finding a job, they had to take a level or two lower than where they were before they left, within a year they are much better than they thought they will be.

I am going in June, i know i have not seen things from my own eyes but these people whom i say i know are not making it up or giving me flowery stories. everyone had to struggle a bit but they are happy. happier than what they were before they got to AU.

Weebie, i dont know what makes you such a negative person (yes i have not seen a single positive one from you, or maybe out of all your posts the very few, countable positive ones are lost amongst the negative ones). Maybe you look at things differently, and you are entitled to an opinion but c'mon it can not be as bad as you say it is. 

Cheers


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi ray
> 
> i have friends in Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra, Brisbane, Perth. (Hope weebie is reading this). None of them had any problem finding a job, they had to take a level or two lower than where they were before they left, within a year they are much better than they thought they will be.
> 
> ...


Thank Anj for ur reply.Though very confused  abt wot to do n wot not 2 do,as life is going gr8 here in Dubai.

Just wanted 2 ask y do u wanna go in June.As weather in canberra vl b very bad but as u r used 2 staying in Delhi's climate, u might find Sydney fine.But the point is June is considered 2 b a bad month for job search since in Aus financial yr ends in june.I hope u did enough ground work b4 taking this decision.

All the best.

Ray.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

June isn't that bad, the really bad months are Dec/Jan as alot of people just go on holidays and many companies are in a go slow mode with the remaining staff until Feb. Many companies do their freeze periods here as well for IT infrastructure, so no changes allowed.



rayh said:


> Thank Anj for ur reply.Though very confused  abt wot to do n wot not 2 do,as life is going gr8 here in Dubai.
> 
> Just wanted 2 ask y do u wanna go in June.As weather in canberra vl b very bad but as u r used 2 staying in Delhi's climate, u might find Sydney fine.But the point is June is considered 2 b a bad month for job search since in Aus financial yr ends in june.I hope u did enough ground work b4 taking this decision.
> 
> ...


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi Friends.. 

Quite Interesting discussion going on here..!

I am not an IT guy so no clue about what skills can bring you job easily but while going through my job search, I have learned that this country has high potential for IT ppl.

Employers are biased for local experience, is what most will say. Not completely wrong for other disciplines. However, for IT have seen people with more job ratio. Few of my friends along with whom I get in touch through this forum only, have secured good roles and proved all myths of job market. Couple of people got job right before Christmas, Unbelievable!! 

From my experience, I would say no month is good or bad month to get a job. You just need to pitch your efforts in right way. 

I have meet people in Melbourne who are here since months (or I should say nearly year) and still struggling and few are there who secured in first month. Its just you who can make a difference. Just need patient, positive attitude and willingness to start working regardless position. 

@ Ray: I agree about your comment and concern on month June. Though I would be more worried about weather then job market. June to August is the worst period!
from my personal experience, I would suggest you to not worry about anything and just prepare for your move. But at same time, I would suggest to rethink your reason for moving. If it is just another, high paying job; you may have to face a bit disappointment (for almost first year) compare to what you have in your hand already. Do try to have something more strong reason then finding a better job. 

@Anj: Be prepared for worst season and keep all possible precautions for your little daughter.


Cheers..
Rushi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rushi, thanks for your concern, i am all geared up .. her first winter here was very good. she is a good girl, i am sure it wont be as difficult as i think it will be with her there

Ray, no one applies for jobs immediately, we reach there on 16th June, we apply for TFN etc, get settled and start applying, i think by the time we start hearing from peolpe it will be a new financial year. I was told by a few friends who are consultants that June is the best month to reach for two reasons, you take a fortnight to settle in and understand things, by the time it is July, financial year starts, companies have budget and are hiring big time. (i might be wrong but i am sharing the info as provided by people sitting there for over a decade)

another reason, we have to enter by November, I dont want to validate and then move later, July-September is peak winter - not good for my daughter, Leaves me with either pre June or October. Anything before June was too early and October was very close to November, Cant risk it, if I am not able to travel for any reason, i loose my visa. That leaves me with June, so June it is.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

did i say they are all from IT sector? advertising is not related to IT in any which way, neither are engineers (mech engineers that is), hospitality sector pros, company secretary or for that matter construction related.

As I said everyone is entitled to an opinion, that includes both you and me and being polite doesnt harm anyone. Try it sometime


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> did i say they are all from IT sector? advertising is not related to IT in any which way, neither are engineers (mech engineers that is), hospitality sector pros, company secretary or for that matter construction related.
> 
> As I said everyone is entitled to an opinion, that includes both you and me and being polite doesnt harm anyone. Try it sometime


Second that!  
Good one Anj! (Behaving is the mark of a gentleman err lady too )

armandra!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> did i say they are all from IT sector? advertising is not related to IT in any which way, neither are engineers (mech engineers that is), hospitality sector pros, company secretary or for that matter construction related.
> 
> As I said everyone is entitled to an opinion, that includes both you and me and being polite doesnt harm anyone. Try it sometime


Hmmmm Weebie's post got deleted. Will you delete his post if he is impolite with me????????????????    But to give credit where credit is due, Weebie has never been impolite to me. Thanks for that Weebie


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> That leaves me with June, so June it is.


I support your wise decision. My validation time is up to Nov but me too planning for July reason being only the hiring season.

No updates on preparations so far......?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

packed my perfumes and woolens, touching 35 kgs already . have to start winding up the kitchen but with a child it isnt easy


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> packed my perfumes and woolens, touching 35 kgs already . have to start winding up the kitchen but with a child it isnt easy


Don't forget the servants :tongue1:


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i do not have any .. wish i had though, just part time help. an hour a day.. i am sure i can manage without her


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> no one applies for jobs immediately, we reach there on 16th June, we apply for TFN etc, get settled and start applying, i think by the time we start hearing from peolpe it will be a new financial year. I was told by a few friends who are consultants that June is the best month to reach for two reasons, you take a fortnight to settle in and understand things, by the time it is July, financial year starts, companies have budget and are hiring big time. (i might be wrong but i am sharing the info as provided by people sitting there for over a decade)


Sounds like a Plan ANJ.. 

Though, obviously, you are well prepared; my 2 cents about things to do on priority, after getting a house. (In many case, few things can be done before you may get your own house.!!)

1. Register with Central Link. Doesnt matter if you are eligible or not for any aid. People coming with Child are eligible for Healthcare card (check your visa and other applicable conditions) which can help you to reduce all your basic expenditures to half.!!! 

2. Register with Medicare. 

3. Get an Bank account if you dont have one.!!

4. Apply for TFN and ABN. (Most people get an offer to work on Contract, where you may need Australian Business Number. Very useful to have and no harm in just registration.)

5. Arrange a driving license book and prepare for learners and further license status. (This is important, as I have met many people who have forgot this one on the start and then after getting job they pay/lose heaps of $$$ to get driving license.  now wonder, I am also one of them..!)

6. MOST IMPORTANT, BRING A VERIFICATION LETTER FROM RTO OFFICE STATING ALL DETAILS ON DRIVER'S LICENSE.. Specially if it is not a SMART CARD license with a chip. Many people get trouble in validating their overseas (specially Indian) license to convert in Australian one.

By the way, don't worry about bringing too many wollies.. Sweaters wont be of good help. Try to have more jackets which are good in windy and rainy season (specially if you are coming to Melbourne ).. 

All the best
Rushi


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi rishi

thanks for the long post . will add to my to do list 

cheers
anj


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

RishiRiddhi said:


> Sounds like a Plan ANJ..
> 5. Arrange a driving license book and prepare for learners and further license status. (This is important, as I have met many people who have forgot this one on the start and then after getting job they pay/lose heaps of $$$ to get driving license.  now wonder, I am also one of them..!)
> 
> Rushi


Hi Rushi,

Could you eloborate about this point? Whats' the difference if we apply for license at the beginning or after getting a job??

Thanks

Ray.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I think he means if you are in a job then you might need to take time off for driving lessons, theory test, practical driving test etc, whereas if you do all this when you are out of work then you don't lose:
a) holiday/vacation time
b) money due to taking unpaid leave

That's my understanding anyway....


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

JimJams said:


> I think he means if you are in a job then you might need to take time off for driving lessons, theory test, practical driving test etc, whereas if you do all this when you are out of work then you don't lose:
> a) holiday/vacation time
> b) money due to taking unpaid leave
> 
> That's my understanding anyway....


That's right. Exactly you mean. Registration with Centerlink, Driving License, Medicare etc. all needs to be done during the transition period of settlement. Parallel to this you may be applying for jobs but need to schedule in such a way that these things be completed with in the best possible time. You may note some employers prefer the employee have own transport against having public transport (Of course depends on the profession). But still advised to get these things sorted out before you land in a Job.:focus:


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

where's Weebie? I'm not feeling too well today and need a good laugh! :happy:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

stormgal said:


> where's Weebie? I'm not feeling too well today and need a good laugh! :happy:


Unfortunately, based on recent events, I am quite sure that any reasonably funny posts by Weebie will simply get deleted 

By the way, just curious to know, what shall it be? Slapsticks, sarcastic, light, family, romantic, action??? Take your pick!!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Ha ha, i noticed this, I miss the weebie posts already, nothing like a bit of cynacism! I think we may need to organise a protest march!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

More important - Take some time to get used to your CITY -> Work will come, get to know your surroundings and if you come to Melbourne "Pick a TEAM" AFL - The official site of the Australian Football League - AFL.com.au


----------

